# China Glaze Autumn 2009 Retro Diva Collection



## Bec688 (Jun 21, 2009)

China Glaze Autumn 2009 Retro Diva Collection







*Cords* - rustic gray shimmer
*Short &amp; Sassy* - a deep burgundy shimmer
*Let's Groove* - rich eggplant purple shimmer
*Stella* - rich purple/pink berry shimmer
*Skate Night* - rich mahogany red shimmer
*Far Out* - light neutral brown with gold shimmer
*Stroll *- deep red with a small particle of gold glitter
*Thunderbird* - rich red shimmer
*Drive In* - red shimmer
*Street Racing* - deep copper shimmer
*Free Love* - brilliant orange shimmer
*Cruisin'* - golden orange shimmer






Cords





Short &amp; Sassy





Let's Groove





Stella





Skate Night





Far Out





Stroll





Thunderbird





Drive In





Street Racing





Free Love





Cruisin'

source


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 21, 2009)

oooh those deep reds are gorgeous! I love them!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 21, 2009)

There's a few colours there that a few of my clients would go nuts for, I'll definately have to get in a few of these shades. I personally love the burgandies from this collection, they'd look hot on toes!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 21, 2009)

These are some hot colors!


----------



## esha (Jun 21, 2009)

Ooh, I really like Free Love


----------



## Lucy (Jun 22, 2009)

stroll, omg


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 22, 2009)

Stroll does look fun doesn't it!


----------



## lolaB (Jun 22, 2009)

Eeeeee! I love them all! I wish I liked CG's formula more... Oh well, I'm still going to get at least a few colors from this collection.


----------



## bCreative (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm loving all the purple colors! Stella, Skate Night and Let's Groove are all hot!

I have to give the women who do nail blogs some credit! I know they must go through a lot to get this done.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 22, 2009)

I like them a lot! I don't normally wear shades like that, but I might pick up a few.


----------



## McRubel (Jun 24, 2009)

I like Free Love!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 26, 2009)

I need a nail polish friend in the US.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 26, 2009)

Thunderbird and Stella


----------



## esha (Jul 26, 2009)

Man, I love Far Out and Free Love!!


----------



## hadeel (Jul 27, 2009)

*I've never used China Glaze before. How many days does it stay before it starts chipping? I hear its not that good.*


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 27, 2009)

I want them all.


----------



## gejba (Aug 6, 2009)

Thunderbird is gorgeous.







http://www.parokeets.com/en/2009/08/china-glaze-retro-diva-thunderbird/


----------



## bextacyaddict (Aug 6, 2009)

dont get me wrong i absolutely love china glaze, but i think their past collections have been better.

i think thats just me though i prefer shimmery wierd colours lol


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 8, 2009)

Love those colours.


----------



## Steffi_h (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you sooo much for posting these pics and the people who make these pics are great. I love to see what the polish looks like on a hand before purchase

Thanks again for this post and I'd like to say I just made the purchase online just now for the Thunderbird and the Skate Night in the above collection thanks to these pics, I just love the colors!!!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 12, 2009)

So pretty! I love about half of these.


----------

